# 22.08.09 -  ,

## LAEN

* , 22.08.09.*
      .
 -    ,      . 
  ,    .
       .     :
 - . 11,00 
 - . 11,40 
- . 12,40 
.  - . 14,00 
- . 17,00 
 - . 18,30. 
  . " " -   -3. 
     -      .  **:     **  **     1794    ,     . Ÿ          . . .      .        .      ,   5   3  .     ,   18101827 .    .  http://lisabella.narod.ru/Svyato-Nik..._v-Dikanke.jpg 

http://i.i.ua/photo/images/pic/2/6/2981762_72dccafc.jpg , 
, http://www.excurskharkov.narod.ru/1/...s/P1011563.JPG , 
:  
      4  .  -,   600800 ,  20-22 ,  150185 .    .   .            .   **    1780 .          .    ,     . . ,     .  , ,          .  http://www.photoukraine.com/i/articl...Photos/006.jpg   **     ,   1820                    I.     ,    .        ,    XIX       .          .       ,       1812   .  http://pics.livejournal.com/haidamac/pic/002h31s2  
    (  )     *-*              XVIII .    ,     . 
         . 
      . 
 1809   -       .  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/-..._)   
 (   ,  ,    ,   ),    . 
*50-55 .*
   . 
.. , ,

----------


## nickeler

> 

  ...    ... .  ,

----------


## LAEN

*nickeler*,    ,  -        .          ""   . 
..

----------


## Scald

...  .

----------


## laithemmer

*nickeler*,    ,   ....  ,  , - -     .
,   ,         :(

----------


## LAEN

-  " ". 
     ,

----------


## nimrali

( )!!!!
 ,    ,

----------


## LAEN

*nimrali*,  ,   .

----------


## LAEN

, - .
 22,  22 .  *nimrali*, (2 .) -     .

----------


## LAEN

1  .

----------


## LAEN

...
,   +   .
55 .
 ?

----------


## LAEN

*  !!!*

----------


## Olio

*LAEN*,  ?     )))

----------


## LAEN

! ?

----------


## Olio

!))

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,

----------


## Olio

))

----------


## Afra

- ...     ,   ,," (19 ).  8-00      18-00 .  600, ..  32   .     ,   ,, ".    ,            60 . :)

----------


## Olio

*Afra*,    쳺?)))   *LAEN*,   ,   , '  -    )))  ,   ,     )))
..     !!!

----------


## LAEN

*Olio*,      ,     
  ,   , ,    ... 
..     *Afra*, 1.     60 .,  30.
2.   ,    . 
, .. 21 , (  .29   ).
  , ..      (  ),   ,   .
..   - , 21 ,    65 .  .
      -   .

----------


## Sky

**:     

> ,   ,, ".

             (  )      '    .
      ""

----------


## LAEN

-

----------


## nimrali

LAEN,     !    (  )

----------


## LAEN

*nimrali*,   
  , ,  - .

----------

